# Big Haunt Announcement



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

This years maze will be based off of the film My Bloody Valentine. 

From Guest's Point of View.

You walk in and your in a mineshaft with insane miners everywhere. You walk down a mineshaft that is about 20 feet long,then you turn right into a locker room. Hanging are miner jumpsuit's and pick axes. You round a few corners then enter The Thunderbird Motel and walk past the front of the motel with the doors to the rooms opening and closing suddenly. You exit through a motel room and are chased out by an insane miner.


----------

